# 55 Gallon Stocking Ideas



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, I am re-doing my 55 gallon and want to go with C.A. Cichlids. I was thinking a pair of cons and a jack dempsey? Other options appreciated


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I would suggest you look outside of the "mainstream" cichlid species. There are many, many more interesting species out there to choose from.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sort of on a budget( im a 15 yr. old). I also have a 2.5 inch fire mouth growing out in a 10 gallon. Could I incorporate him into the tank somewhere?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was looking around, and i like the look of a few fish:
Astatheros robertsoni
Hypsophrys nicaraguensis
Amatitlania nigrofasciatus	
Amatitlania sp. "Honduran Red Point"
And of course my Thorichthys meeki


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Cichlidman14 said:


> Thanks for all the replies


Give the replies a little time. It's only been a day :thumb:

I would certainly incorporate your FM. He's going to need a bigger tank ASAP, and your 55g is perfect. I would also highly recommend a Honduran Red Point. I have a FM, HRP and Blue Acara in my 75 gallon tank, and the FM and HRP co-existed in a 40g for about a 7 months with no problems. They weren't friends, but neither did any real damage to the other.

You might be able to get away with one more medium sized cichlid, but I'd only do one more, and for sure nothing that'll get over 6". Maybe a heratilapia multispinosa (rainbow) Please use the 55 for your FM, though, he'll love it (and he needs it)!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, the fire mouth is a permanent choice. 
How about:
1 firemouth
1 robertsoni 
1 rainbow or Honduran red point


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

The robertsoni can get up to 10" ... quite a bit bigger than the other two. Personally I think he will get too big for that tank. It's a beautiful fish, to be sure, but I don't think it'll work in a 55 gallon tank. If it were me I would do a FM, HRP and a Rainbow and call it good. That'll be a fun tank, and you shouldn't have much problem with one fish dominating another (individual results may vary... they are cichlids, after all!)


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright, that sounds good no just need to get some pool filter sand and driftwood.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Can anyone pm me places where I can get some quality rainbows and Honduran red points?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I too would advise to not get an A. robertsoni as they look very similar to T. meeki, which will most certainly cause some conspecific aggression. Your proposed stock could work, however I would suggest considering attempting a T. meeki biotope type tank. You could add more T. meeki for say a total of 6-8 and let them pair off. A 55gal should be large enough to keep 2 pairs permanently. Along with the meeki you could then add some livebearers such as mollies and swords too act as dithers/targets.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> I would suggest considering attempting a T. meeki biotope type tank. You could add more T. meeki for say a total of 6-8 and let them pair off. A 55gal should be large enough to keep 2 pairs permanently. Along with the meeki you could then add some livebearers such as mollies and swords too act as dithers/targets.


This would also be an awesome set-up! Watching the pair activities would certainly add some interest that you wouldn't get with my initial idea. It's pretty cool to watch mated pairs cruise around together. Then you can also witness the spawning and maybe grow out some fry for trade at your LFS!


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I like the firemouth idea, could I keep a pair, and the rainbow cichlid? Here's a pic of the fire mouth and the tank. I pretty sure its a male. He just woke up( i turned on the lights). The tank also holds a ft long common Pleco. I live in florida so i plan on putting him a pond that is cycling.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Really hard to tell the sex from that pic.

As for adding a Rainbow in with the group of T. meeki, I would not. Rainbows are a docile species and do best in groups, or at the very least in pairs. You could keep the lone T. meeki and add a group of Rainbows instead if you wanted.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I just don't want to do meeki. I want at least two species. Would any other species co-exist with a pair of firemouths?


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Well you could have a convict or a ellioti wich is a more colourful firemouth but the can sometimes get really agressive but there beautiful fish


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

The only thing i would worry about with the elloti would be crossbreed if with the firemouth.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I don't know if they can crossbreed because they are both in the Thorichthys family so I don't really no. Are you interested in convicts? Because the convict would be perfect with a firemouth


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

If you are wanting multiple species I would stick with your lone T. meeki and add a group of Rainbows.

If you can post up a few more pics of your meeki we may be able to try and sex it. What does the vent look like? Is there ever a point protruding from it?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, he has a pointed vent and his ventral fins have very long extensions.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay, the pool filter sand is in, rocks are in, and now I'm waiting for the tank to clear up. Should I add the firemouth now or wait a day? The tank has been cycled. Here's a picture:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd add a lot more decor in the way of driftwood and larger stone. Right now you have zero defined territories and line of sight breaks.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I'd add a lot more decor in the way of driftwood and larger stone. Right now you have zero defined territories and line of sight breaks.


+1, definitely need some structure in there! I'd also recommend a background..


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes I'm workin on that


----------

